# fritz-zyme turbo start 700



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i just got this today and am trying it out, my lfs says it works real well and it does seem to be bacteria, not the enzymes only. here is the site to it:

Turbo Start 700


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> i just got this today and am trying it out, my lfs says it works real well and it does seem to be bacteria, not the enzymes only. here is the site to it:
> 
> Turbo Start 700


didnt have a chance to fully read it but from first glance it seems to be an equivalent to bio spira but with out the patent bacteria nitrospira :rock: interesting but then alot of companies state that, the only difference with this one it actually states containing certain bacteria needed?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Almost every bacteria starter product claims to have Nitrosomonas and Nitrobacter in it. Unfortunately, the primary nitrite oxidizing bacteria in an aquarium is Nitrospira and Nitrosospira.

It would be helpful if you documented the progress while using this product. Take daily ammonia and nitrite readings while using it as directed. Then you can chart whether the product actually accelerates the cycling process with proof. You should also monitor pH and temp at this time. Good luck and look forward to hearing about the results.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah im going to try it out and see if it works, it sure smelled and looked like bacteria when i put it in.


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

u dont have to go all out for these sorts of chemicals...old tricks are the best tricks! let us know how it works!


----------

